# Kevins 8 string Mike Sherman build



## Crucified (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I took the plunge and ordered a fixed bridge 8 from Mike Sherman. Stoked!

We will be doing an rg8 droptop guitar.

neck-through white ash with bubinga top. 
28inch scale. 
passive pickups wound for Mike
birdseye maple fretboard. 

I am losing my mind wanting to play this bad boy but it was just order so its not even close to being done. I'm dying. Help!

Also, the prices Mike is charging are insanely good. Honestly, i doubt i'll buy another production guitar after this unless it's the best thing i've ever played.


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool stuff..


----------



## Apophis (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats man. Are you keeping your RG8? I came close to ordering a guitar from Mike not too long ago. He makes awesome stuff.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 17, 2007)

I saw Mike Sherman work and the only thing that can I say it's that everything it's stunning!


----------



## Crucified (Nov 17, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Congrats man. Are you keeping your RG8? I came close to ordering a guitar from Mike not too long ago. He makes awesome stuff.



yeah, i'm gonna keep it and use it as a backup/jam guitar. I ordered lundgrens for it so that should make it sound better to my ears. 

i also forgot to mention I'm having Mike install a kill switch and a coil tap switch as well on the custom.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats


----------



## ledzep4eva (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice one! Mind if I ask how much...?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 18, 2007)

That sounds like it's going to be pretty sweet man! Congrats!


----------



## Durero (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice - congrats!


----------



## Crucified (Nov 18, 2007)

ledzep4eva said:


> Nice one! Mind if I ask how much...?



your best bet is to talk to mike himself in a pm or via email to get that. It all depends on the options you choose. Also, he was super easy to work with on the design and tone elements. very fast to reply with emails.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome. I can't wait to see it when it's don3e. Keep us posted!


----------



## angus (Nov 20, 2007)

Hope you enjoy that bubinga if it's the stuff of thinking of, because I picked out, purchased, transported and packed/shipped that shit myself!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Nov 20, 2007)

Kindly keep us updated with the news ... have us tons of zoomed pics as well thanks !!!! goodluck !!!


----------



## msherman (Nov 20, 2007)

angus said:


> Hope you enjoy that bubinga if it's the stuff of thinking of, because I picked out, purchased, transported and packed/shipped that shit myself!



Angus, It`s definately a Love/Hate relationship with that Bubinga 
Beautiful to look at, but a nightmare on cutters & abrasives. 
Sanding it summons the powers of , and a 30 pack for inspiration


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 20, 2007)

msherman said:


> Angus, It`s definately a Love/Hate relationship with that Bubinga
> Beautiful to look at, but a nightmare on cutters & abrasives.
> Sanding it summons the powers of , and a 30 pack for inspiration



Hopefully that 30-pack comes AFTER sanding it!   "Woops... hey, you said you wanted a THIN veneer top right?"


----------



## msherman (Nov 20, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Hopefully that 30-pack comes AFTER sanding it!   "Woops... hey, you said you wanted a THIN veneer top right?"



You will need the 30 pack because it takes that long to sand this shit.....and then, it still needs more sanding.


----------



## Crucified (Nov 20, 2007)

The man himself has found the thread. 

But yes, I'm dying to see/have/play it already. There's pretty much no way its not going to be awesome.


----------



## msherman (Nov 22, 2007)

I don`t feel tardy


----------



## dpm (Nov 22, 2007)

^



msherman said:


> You will need the 30 pack because it takes that long to sand this shit.....and then, it still needs more sanding.


 
the man ain't kidding  and when you're finiished with that you can start on some purpleheart for me


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

When you have that kinda hard wood that takes forever to sand, wouldn't a grind machine be a better work method ?


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Crucified (Nov 22, 2007)

You just saw chris' new mike sherman didn't you? that thing is making me crazy. so nice. I might have to place a second order for a multi scale right now. haha


----------



## msherman (Nov 23, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> When you have that kinda hard wood that takes forever to sand, wouldn't a grind machine be a better work method ?



Yes, sanders are used during the process. Due to the high figure in this bubinga, there are hard & soft sections which makes it difficult to sand.

Dan, bring it on 
Purple heart is no match for my Popeye like arms, after sanding Angus`s Katalox/Purple Heart Bass


----------



## dpm (Nov 23, 2007)

fantastic, luthiery and masochism combined at last!

On a serious note, do you have a preference in abrasives? I'm partial to Indasa myself, but always on the hunt for faster cut, smoother finish and longer life


----------



## Crucified (Dec 11, 2007)

just got to look at the piece of birdseye for my fretboard. siiiiiiick.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 11, 2007)

Crucified said:


> just got to look at the piece of birdseye for my fretboard. siiiiiiick.


----------



## Crucified (Dec 11, 2007)

i don't want to post it until i get the go ahead from mike, once he says he's actually used that bit for me i'll post it


----------



## msherman (Dec 11, 2007)

^
 That is your F/B. Post away


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

msherman said:


> ^
> That is your F/B. Post away



Does that mean I can post mine too!


----------



## Crucified (Dec 11, 2007)

BLAM BLAM!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome piece of birdseye


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Holy crap dude! Kevin, you didn't say you were preparing to unleash the sexytime explosion!  That is an absolutely killer piece of birdseye bro, congrats... definitely sweet.  I'm going to go update my Sherman 7 thread now!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 12, 2007)

Sherman has some crazy fretboard stash going on there with the figured ebony, and now this. 

That's a lot of birds eyes lookin' at me! This should be designated as a new type of figuring...."compound-eye maple".


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

No joke GHA!!! That's easily one of the nicest birdseye maple fretboards I've ever seen!  I love how it's like a TON of clusters together on the one side... then does that little burst deal in the middle... then back to tons of birdseye. Keven your guitar is going to be sick dude.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome look


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 12, 2007)

that's going to be a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Crucified (Dec 24, 2007)

New pictures from mike for the holiday!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

DO WANT. i have sherman GAS.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 25, 2007)

That is going to be HOT 

That birdseye is bad assed indeed 

BTW what does White Ash sound like?


----------



## msherman (Dec 25, 2007)

technomancer said:


> BTW what does White Ash sound like?




Strait grained White Ash = Freight Train


----------



## Crucified (Dec 25, 2007)

mike, i'm |===| that close to just saying screw it and ordering another guitar before the first even arrives! damn!


----------



## msherman (Dec 25, 2007)

How about a 9 string, Kev?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

msherman said:


> How about a 9 string, Kev?



holy fuck mike. everytime you post a picture of another guitar, i grow closer and closer to ordering one. i wont be getting another guitar for a while, but when i do, you're probably going to be the one to build it.


----------



## Crucified (Dec 25, 2007)

that 9 is sick looking. not sure i need 9 strings(if its done and ready to go out the door pm me a price)(seriously) , got any fanned 7's or 8's just laying around?


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 25, 2007)

If your not doing anything with that 9-string I have no problem holding on to it for awhile.


----------



## msherman (Dec 25, 2007)

The 9 isn`t spoken for yet. There is a White Ash/ Flamed Anegre Droptop 7 in this batch that needs a home as well.

.....and by the way.....Merry Christmas, Guys


----------



## Crucified (Dec 25, 2007)

pm sent!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

msherman said:


> The 9 isn`t spoken for yet. There is a White Ash/ Flamed Anegre Droptop 7 in this batch that needs a home as well.
> 
> .....and by the way.....Merry Christmas, Guys



do you have pictures of the white ash seven?


and marry christmas to you too.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 25, 2007)

msherman said:


> How about a 9 string, Kev?



Oh.... oh, god... 

  

I need some alone time with that guitar.


----------



## msherman (Dec 25, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> do you have pictures of the white ash seven?



The body is in the vaccuum bag atm, gluing the top on.
I`ll take some pics of it tomorrow.

But I`ll give you a sneak peak at the back of the neck on the 9 string


----------



## Crucified (Dec 25, 2007)

good god, it looks huge! if it has a piezo it's mine!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 25, 2007)

mike, you make some stunning shit.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 25, 2007)

Sent an email to Mike on the 9. 

Kevin, if you get that I'm going to Victoria and trying it.


----------



## Crucified (Dec 25, 2007)

yeah dude, i'm really considering it but i sort of want a fanned 8 instead. gah, i can't decide. oh well we'll see how she goes!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 25, 2007)

Mike those designs are just AWESOME


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 25, 2007)

Crucified said:


> yeah dude, i'm really considering it but i sort of want a fanned 8 instead. gah, i can't decide. oh well we'll see how she goes!



I'm in the _exact _ same position, man. 8 seems more reasonable to me, playability wise... but shit, that 9....


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Dec 26, 2007)

That 9 does look awesome. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy fucking shit. 

This may be the first time I've ever been sexually stimulated by a chunk of flamed maple. 

Mike, you, um, have excellent taste in wood...


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 27, 2007)

[action=ohio_eric] avoids the oh so obvious "Drew loves wood" joke[/action]

That neck looks pretty sweet Mike.


----------



## msherman (Dec 27, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> do you have pictures of the white ash seven?



Here is the neck. The Anegre has a nice golden color to it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

that looks gorgeous, mike. 
when you get pics of the body please be sure to post them.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm with Drew. That maple is.....stimulating


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 27, 2007)

Super nice, but only 24 frets


----------



## msherman (Dec 27, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Super nice, but only 24 frets



 My bad, I`ll make the knobs go to 11, to make up for it


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 27, 2007)

msherman said:


> My bad, I`ll make the knobs go to 11, to make up for it



Don't forget to attach the KFC-mandolin 

No sorry, I was just a little surprised, the latest guitars I've seen from you have had more frets.


----------



## Crucified (Dec 27, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Super nice, but only 24 frets



pfft, 24 frets is all you need son!


----------



## msherman (Dec 27, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Don't forget to attach the KFC-mandolin
> 
> No sorry, I was just a little surprised, the latest guitars I've seen from you have had more frets.



Yeah, I know. Since this one of the guitars in this batch that I was building for stock, I didn`t want to build something too whacky.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 27, 2007)

Crucified said:


> pfft, 24 frets is all you need son!



I need at least 27 , I'm damaged



msherman said:


> Yeah, I know. Since this one of the guitars in this batch that I was building for stock, I didn`t want to build something too whacky.



Understandable.


----------



## msherman (Dec 28, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Don't forget to attach the KFC-mandolin



I`m working on the Smelly Kitty Banjo, using a cat litterbox


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

msherman said:


> I`m working on the Smelly Kitty Banjo, using a cat litterbox



 

I'll take 2


----------



## msherman (Dec 28, 2007)

Price depends on how many turds you want in it


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 28, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Don't forget to attach the KFC-mandolin



It's finger pling-pling good?



msherman said:


> Price depends on how many turds you want in it



Call it "Catseye Polymer" and jack up the price. It's all about the marketing spin, here.


----------



## msherman (Dec 28, 2007)

I should sell the idea to Krappy Guitars It`s not only a banjo, it can double as Moraccas as well.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 28, 2007)

msherman said:


> I should sell the idea to Krappy Guitars It`s not only a banjo, it can double as Moraccas as well.



That's the spirit! Work a hollow neck/neckthrough design in and it also triples as a rainstick. An _aromatherapy _ rainstick, even. That kind of shit (oh! I pun!) makes millions these days.

Your market awaits.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

I bet they would end up at some crazy sex-store in japan.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 28, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I bet they would end up at some crazy sex-store in japan.



Oh, but you can say that about anything, though.

These, however, would end up at both crazy sex-stores AND crazy music-stores in Japan.

"Buy premium custom American lucky litter folklore banjo! Make your music smell as happy ecstatic as it sound! 100%!"


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh those crazy, crazy Japanese 

This thread has definitely taken a WAY weird turn


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 28, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Oh those crazy, crazy Japanese
> 
> This thread has definitely taken a WAY weird turn



I figure it'll veer right back towards normality as soon as Mike posts another photo of one of the guitars in progress.  It's a sort of friendly hostage situation - give us the photos and the thread is let go, unharmed.

If, however, the Catbox Banjo prototype photos start getting leaked, we're all doomed.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

Abhorred said:


> It's a sort of friendly hostage situation - give us the photos and the thread is let go, unharmed.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2007)

ahhh this thread delivers... and heaven save us from the Catbox Banjo


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

, but its true


----------



## msherman (Dec 28, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that looks gorgeous, mike.
> when you get pics of the body please be sure to post them.



Here you go, Shawn.


----------



## Crucified (Dec 28, 2007)

how long till the bits get carved on my 8 body?


----------



## msherman (Dec 28, 2007)

Soon, Bro!
Should have it resembling a guitar by monday


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you still have that orange guitar. Place them beside each other


----------



## Crucified (Dec 28, 2007)

You can't see or hear it but i'm squeeling like a little girl right now. 



msherman said:


> Soon, Bro!
> Should have it resembling a guitar by monday


----------



## msherman (Dec 28, 2007)

Crucified said:


> You can't see or hear it but i'm squeeling like a little girl right now.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 28, 2007)

Crucified said:


> You can't see or hear it but i'm squeeling like a little girl right now.



Pics or it didn't happen,.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 28, 2007)

damn, mike that's gorgeous.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Crucified (Dec 28, 2007)

we just agreed on putting in a ghost piezo system at the last minute because i'm a douche and like to change things up. Mikes a good man, he even called me to discuss details!(Sorry i had to let you go early mike, i work from home and my phone was rining off the hook.)


----------



## Crucified (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't want to wait anymore. anyone wanna speed up time for me?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 8, 2008)

I would like to, but I can't


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 8, 2008)

I'l call superman tonight and ask him to spin the world forward for you.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Crucified (Jan 12, 2008)

coming along!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2008)

awesome, any more photos ??


----------



## Crucified (Jan 12, 2008)

not just yet, he just got that glued together last night so i can hope for pics of the top going on and routing soonish!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crucified said:


> coming along!



NICE! That's looking great man!


----------



## msherman (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Crucified (Jan 14, 2008)

uunnnnggggg gimme gimme gimme



msherman said:


>


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll take three.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm that Bubinga almost requires an arch top


----------



## msherman (Jan 14, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm that Bubinga almost requires an arch top



C`mon over and carve it, Steve Bring lots of beer!


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 14, 2008)

msherman said:


> C`mon over and carve it, Steve Bring lots of beer!



And read up on here first:
Whittling: The official home page


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 15, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm that Bubinga almost requires an arch top



+1


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow Mike that is a sick piece of bubinga! Bet she was a bitch to work!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2008)

msherman said:


> C`mon over and carve it, Steve Bring lots of beer!



Somehow I don't see that ending well for the guitar


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 15, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> And read up on here first:
> Whittling: The official home page


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Wow. That looks AWESOME dude.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 15, 2008)

How much are these?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 15, 2008)

xwmucradiox said:


> How much are these?




it depends on the features you get.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 15, 2008)

What is the range of prices for something like the guitar in this thread?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 16, 2008)

Send Mike a PM if you want price quite


----------



## Crucified (Jan 31, 2008)

new picture!


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy motherfucking shit!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2008)

Crucified said:


> new picture!



Hmmm... I love the bubinga, and I love the birdseye maple, but I hate to say I don't like the two together. Ok, call me  now 

That IS some sick wood


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2008)

That is looking killer man!  The birdseye is insane on that fretboard!


----------



## Crucified (Jan 31, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm... I love the bubinga, and I love the birdseye maple, but I hate to say I don't like the two together. Ok, call me  now
> 
> That IS some sick wood



give it time grasshopper. I think once the whole guitar has been painted and is all shiney, the pickups are in and the strings tone down the fretboard, its gonna be nice and classy


----------



## msherman (Jan 31, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm... I love the bubinga, and I love the birdseye maple, but I hate to say I don't like the two together. Ok, call me  now
> 
> That IS some sick wood



Too much bling for ya, Steve?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 31, 2008)

Jesus christ, mike. Do you, like, sweat pure liquid amazing out of your hands or something?


----------



## msherman (Jan 31, 2008)

Nah.... BBC & Jager


----------



## Crucified (Jan 31, 2008)

mike is just a big hairy american winning machine(hairy part is pure speculation)

hah.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 31, 2008)

msherman said:


> Nah.... BBC & Jager



So, kinda yeah?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2008)

msherman said:


> Too much bling for ya, Steve?



Nah I just think Birdseye looks better against a darker body  Personal taste. The construction and woods look godly though


----------



## msherman (Jan 31, 2008)

Guess it`s time to break out the Jager, and stain the top


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 1, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Nah I just think Birdseye looks better against a darker body  Personal taste. The construction and woods look godly though



I personally learned from the last thread that judging mikes guitar before they are finish is a big mistake. Somehow the body and the fretboard will match.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG awesome


----------



## Crucified (Feb 1, 2008)

evidently i have less thana month before it gets sent to me. barring any catastrophes. so excited. i dreamt about that last night. i need more hobbies it seems.


----------



## keithb (Feb 1, 2008)

Whoa, that fingerboard is AMAZING. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 1, 2008)

Crucified said:


> evidently i have less thana month before it gets sent to me. barring any catastrophes. so excited. i dreamt about that last night. i need more hobbies it seems.



Chronic masturbation


----------



## skinhead (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my fucking freaking god! That fretboard and the top is SICK


----------



## Ruins (Feb 1, 2008)

looks damn nice so far


----------



## yevetz (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 1, 2008)

Crucified said:


> new picture!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike, seriously, for some reason fine woods just look nicer once they´ve been touched by you... how the hell!?


----------



## keithb (Feb 2, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> Mike, seriously, for some reason fine woods just look nicer once they´ve been touched by you... how the hell!?



Talent + skill


----------



## technomancer (Feb 2, 2008)

keithb said:


> Talent + skill



Nah, it's the alcohol vapors from his breath, it interacts with the wood


----------



## ARGH (Feb 2, 2008)

Whats the build time?


----------



## Crucified (Feb 15, 2008)

updated, fretted board. 

the 9 string neck is not mine..... yet. hah. somebody buy it so i don't have the temptation, i need to buy a house, not more guitars. seriously.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Frets on!!!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 15, 2008)

a w e s o m e ! ! !


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 15, 2008)

:winfap:


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 15, 2008)

Crucified said:


> the 9 string neck is not mine..... yet. hah. somebody buy it so i don't have the temptation, i need to buy a house, not more guitars. seriously.



Uuuuugh. I hope my tax return is nice and fat this year - these pictures are aggravating my GAS something fierce.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome work


----------



## opprobrium_9 (Feb 15, 2008)

thats gonna be sick


----------



## Kotex (Feb 16, 2008)

Lookin' fuckin' good man! Jesus.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 16, 2008)

thats all I have to say hehe


----------



## Crucified (Feb 25, 2008)

anticipation.

the ghost system arrived the other day, it should already be routed by this time, hopefully its also been sprayed but i'm not sure about that. All i'm waiting on is the pickups and the clearcoat on the body. oh and assembly i guess. kill me, get here sooner!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks gorgeous


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 25, 2008)

Ughhhh I need a few thousand dollars.

Anybody want a kidney?


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Feb 25, 2008)

Crucified said:


> updated, fretted board.
> 
> i need to buy a house, not more guitars. seriously.



&#8593; i can't agree with you more. 



Crucified said:


> updated, fretted board.



btw, im really looking forward to see how's it gonna sound.
i'm planing to make one with flamemaple, 
just curious how the 8string works on maple f/b.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 25, 2008)

i'll let you know, i play on doing a quick video review when i get it using a couple amps and a few riffs. wont be the greatest as it will be video but i'll be recording an album with it once it gets here.


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Feb 25, 2008)

Crucified said:


> i'll let you know, i play on doing a quick video review when i get it using a couple amps and a few riffs. wont be the greatest as it will be video but i'll be recording an album with it once it gets here.



cheers man, can't wait!


----------



## opprobrium_9 (Feb 26, 2008)

fuck i want the nine stringer if it looks anything like the 8


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 26, 2008)

opprobrium_9 said:


> fuck i want the nine stringer if it looks anything like the 8



DO IT !!!


----------



## msherman (Feb 26, 2008)

The 9 is the Sirius shape. The top will be carved.





Here is an 8 with the same wood combinations with clear on it.


----------



## loktide (Feb 26, 2008)

msherman said:


> The 9 is the Sirius shape. The top will be carved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## opprobrium_9 (Feb 26, 2008)

msherman said:


> The 9 is the Sirius shape. The top will be carved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 O... good lord...


----------



## Durero (Feb 26, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## Ruins (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Feb 26, 2008)

I will repeat myself;

OOO MY FUCKING GOD!!!!


----------



## sepherus (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, this stuff is the reason why i decided to give him my moneys. when i get my gutiar i don't think i will miss the moneys either.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 27, 2008)

awesome


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 27, 2008)

mike, do you put a clearcoat on your maple fretboards a la fender?


----------



## msherman (Feb 27, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> mike, do you put a clearcoat on your maple fretboards a la fender?



Affirmative


----------



## Edroz (Feb 27, 2008)

msherman said:


> Affirmative



always?


----------



## Crucified (Feb 27, 2008)

That heel looks really comfortable. Stoked!


----------



## swedenuck (Feb 28, 2008)

Boneriffic.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 28, 2008)

My feelings can only be expressed in the form of a telegram.

Dear Kevin STOP You are making it very difficult for me to be financially responsible STOP Please immediately cease your picture posting and allow me to return to my normal life and familial duties STOP Sincerely, Duncan


----------



## loktide (Feb 28, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> financially responsible



what's that?


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 28, 2008)

loktide said:


> what's that?



Being wise with your money. For example, spending your paycheque on food and rent, rather than, say, a Sherman Guitars 8 string.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Being wise with your money. For example, spending your paycheque on food and rent, rather than, say, a Sherman Guitars 8 string.



people do that???




I love the looks of that! really! I want a Sherman 8 now! do you also build guitars for free Mike? cause thats the price I can afford right now


----------



## Apophis (Feb 28, 2008)

looks just great


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Feb 28, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> My feelings can only be expressed in the form of a telegram.
> 
> Dear Kevin STOP You are making it very difficult for me to be financially responsible STOP Please immediately cease your picture posting and allow me to return to my normal life and familial duties STOP Sincerely, Duncan




you got my vote. 
(i got an installment savings account which is only for a custom 8 )


----------



## Crucified (Feb 28, 2008)

matching wood control cover. that's insane!


----------



## Kotex (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Ruins (Feb 28, 2008)

how did you do that, did you make it from the same piece of wood that you used for body wings from the same area or is it completely another piece wood?


----------



## Apophis (Feb 29, 2008)

I love back look of this guitar


----------



## msherman (Feb 29, 2008)

Vinyl sealed, and ready for clearcoats there, Kev


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2008)

Um. Wow.


----------



## Decipher (Feb 29, 2008)

Goddamn that's looking good!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## sepherus (Feb 29, 2008)

Ruins said:


> how did you do that, did you make it from the same piece of wood that you used for body wings from the same area or is it completely another piece wood?



that is probably a trade secret of his. i'm dying to know also, but i won't hold my breath on finding out. it might have some thing to do with the top being on the guitar as you can see the top wood all throughout the control cavity. that could also just be due to the fact that its a good top and in order to get all the controls in there it had to be routed that far, (more likely of the 2.)


----------



## msherman (Feb 29, 2008)

sepherus said:


> that is probably a trade secret of his. i'm dying to know also, but i won't hold my breath on finding out. it might have some thing to do with the top being on the guitar as you can see the top wood all throughout the control cavity. that could also just be due to the fact that its a good top and in order to get all the controls in there it had to be routed that far, (more likely of the 2.)



No trade secrets at all.
I slice (Resaw) a 1/4" off the billet before building the body, and it becomes the matching cover.
The guitar is getting a Ghost system so there is a preamp going in the cavity,plus Kevin wanted all those switches and shit in there, hense the large control cavity.


----------



## sepherus (Feb 29, 2008)

AWE! thanks Mike. it does look spectacular. the ghost system sounds like it would be spectacular. I personally wouldnt have much use for it, but it would be crazy fun to play with.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 29, 2008)

That will be sick


----------



## Ruins (Feb 29, 2008)

msherman said:


> No trade secrets at all.
> I slice (Resaw) a 1/4" off the billet before building the body, and it becomes the matching cover.
> The guitar is getting a Ghost system so there is a preamp going in the cavity,plus Kevin wanted all those switches and shit in there, hense the large control cavity.


silly me, it is so simple and i couldn't figure it out by my self... 
thanks for sharing the secret


----------



## Crucified (Feb 29, 2008)

my god. it looks like it's on fire. and yes, i wanted switches. A guitar just isn't a guitar without a million switches and knobs, just ask whoever made the jaguar. hahaha. looks incredible.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 29, 2008)

I retract my earlier comment, that darkened up enough that it's going to look absolutely kick ass 

So, what are all the switches Kevin?


----------



## Crucified (Feb 29, 2008)

separate coil tap switches for each pickup, piezo/mag, kill switch, push pull volume for the piezo with a mid boost on the pull and volume for mags. no tone knob because i never use it.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 1, 2008)

I love it


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2008)

Crucified said:


> separate coil tap switches for each pickup, piezo/mag, kill switch, push pull volume for the piezo with a mid boost on the pull and volume for mags. no tone knob because i never use it.



Sounds like a nice tonal arsenal 

The piezos sound awesome with the midboost on (at least they do through my ENGL)  Thata's assuming of course that it's the circuit from Graphtech.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 1, 2008)

i love this setup of knobs great choice


----------



## Durero (Mar 1, 2008)

Crucified said:


> matching wood control cover. that's insane!


That's awesome!

Mike do you mind sharing how you do that? Are you routing & cutting the control cavity from the top side?

If it's a method you'd rather keep for yourself then I'd understand, but it's simply gorgeous with the matching wood like that. All guitars should be made this way imo.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 1, 2008)

been covered already homeslice!



msherman said:


> No trade secrets at all.
> I slice (Resaw) a 1/4" off the billet before building the body, and it becomes the matching cover.
> The guitar is getting a Ghost system so there is a preamp going in the cavity,plus Kevin wanted all those switches and shit in there, hense the large control cavity.


----------



## Durero (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah I guess learning to read would be the first step!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking great dude


----------



## heavyjeffd (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking fantastic guys. I think Mr. Sherman may be getting some of my money very soon.


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Mar 2, 2008)

heavyjeffd said:


> Looking fantastic guys. I think Mr. Sherman may be getting some of my money very soon.



i think that would be a wise decision


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

Apophis said:


> I love back look of this guitar



 that is some seriously sexy ash. favourite part of the whole thing


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 2, 2008)

so mike, you always put that glossy clearcoat on your maple fretboards?
i know maple has to have some sort of finish to not get dirty, but some companies (e.g. carvin) use a sort of satin finish so the maple is finished but doesn't have that glossy shine.


----------



## Kotex (Mar 2, 2008)

^Thats the kind I likes. I don't like shiny maple.


----------



## msherman (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, I always shoot a finish on my maple F/B`s.
What you see in some of the pics with gloss finish is just the basecoats. When customers want satin, the final 4 coats are shot with satin.
FWIW,The only difference between gloss and satin is there is a flattening agent added to gloss to make it satin.


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> Vinyl sealed, and ready for clearcoats there, Kev



That's fucking absurd.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2008)

Crucified said:


> matching wood control cover. that's insane!



That is beautiful.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm at the point where I want to get a job almost solely to save up for a Sherman


----------



## msherman (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Codyyy (Mar 6, 2008)

:holycrapfuck:


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 6, 2008)

Uuuuuuughhhh... That is too damned hot. 

I have enough saved now that getting a Sherman is becoming feasible... The trick is to A) convince my girlfriend that it is a justifiable expense, and B) convince myself that I need her approval. She certainly has ways of strongly reinforcing the importance of the latter point.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 6, 2008)

mike, thanks for the info about the maple finish.
i loooves the look of a satin finished maple fretboard.

can a customer provide his/her own headstock design, or are there certain headstocks that you stick with?


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow. Wowwy wow.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 6, 2008)

sick, that top looks awesome.


----------



## jem_legacy (Mar 6, 2008)

When its all done and sent to you I have to come and check it out!


----------



## Crucified (Mar 6, 2008)

I'l be playing nanimo in april with the great orbax sideshow so we can meet up for a beer if you want.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 6, 2008)

msherman said:


>


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 6, 2008)

now, thats just fucking ridiculous


----------



## Ruins (Mar 7, 2008)

fucking hot


----------



## yevetz (Mar 7, 2008)

:mikeistheman:


----------



## angus (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope you are all enjoying my bubinga!!!!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 7, 2008)

its official.. I might have to sell my j custom this summer to fund a sherman.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> its official.. I might have to sell my j custom this summer to fund a sherman.



No


----------



## GuitarG2 (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG! Amazing work. Mike Sherman is the Chuck Norris of guitar luthiery.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 9, 2008)

wrong comparison - Mike is an ARTIST, not poseur


----------



## halsinden (Mar 9, 2008)

i look at it with amazement as something that's beautiful to behold, but not something i'd get m'self purely because i'm a mopey black-wearing numpty.

i'd love to see an all-black sherman. that'd be wonderful.

H


----------



## GuitarG2 (Mar 9, 2008)

The feel of an all-black Sherman can cure cancer. Too bad he doesn't have the bad taste to make one. EVER.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 9, 2008)

with all of the amazing tops you can get from mike, why would you ever want just a pure black guitar? i understand getting colors and such but just a black guitar from a man that can work wonders with wood is just silly.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

Crucified said:


> with all of the amazing tops you can get from mike, why would you ever want just a pure black guitar? i understand getting colors and such but just a black guitar from a man that can work wonders with wood is just silly.



+1

I understand a black see-through.


----------



## angus (Mar 9, 2008)

On the way.


----------



## halsinden (Mar 9, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> +1
> 
> I understand a black see-through.



sorry, that's kind of what i'm meaning. a sherman translucent black-burst. so the grain can be seen.

H


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2008)

halsinden said:


> sorry, that's kind of what i'm meaning. a sherman translucent black-burst. so the grain can be seen.
> 
> H


----------



## halsinden (Mar 9, 2008)

technomancer said:


>



yeah man, sort of like that, but with more black on it.

obsidian frets, a heamatite nut, pickups forged from rock particles pulled from a dying star 666 miliseconds before it imploded and an endothermic reaction motif on the fretboard.

...please

H


----------



## sakeido (Mar 9, 2008)

technomancer said:


>



SWEET SUFFERING JESUS


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

technomancer said:


>



+1 with a black backside and a ebony fretboard


----------



## msherman (Mar 11, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> +1 with a black backside and a ebony fretboard



That is an ebony F/B. It will darken up when it`s oiled.

Kev, final clearcoats done.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow. I'm sure Kevin'll be happy when it's in his hands... 

Great looking axe.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 11, 2008)

That looks brusick. There is going to be a marathon day of wanking... i mean playing when that gets here.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 11, 2008)

i bet you will i would too


----------



## Crucified (Mar 11, 2008)

also, i always assumed the headstock logo was inlayed. Dont' ask me why, i doubt i've seen anything as far as evidence but i was getting worried near the end that it wasn't there because it's pretty much a point of pride to have that on the headstock. not everyone knows about mike sherman but you can bet your ass if i had a flag i'd fly it at every show.


----------



## opprobrium_9 (Mar 11, 2008)

that logo on the headstock is teh secks!


----------



## msherman (Mar 11, 2008)

Crucified said:


> also, i always assumed the headstock logo was inlayed. Dont' ask me why, i doubt i've seen anything as far as evidence but i was getting worried near the end that it wasn't there because it's pretty much a point of pride to have that on the headstock. not everyone knows about mike sherman but you can bet your ass if i had a flag i'd fly it at every show.



I`ve recently switched over to a decal because.....well, I`m just damn tired of cutting them things out. It takes about 6 hours to cut and inlay them.
With the amount of guitars I have going, I don`t feel like spending a weeks worth of time cutting them. I still offer the logo inlayed at customers request, but there is an upcharge for it these days.

I did look into having them laser cut, but the quotes I got were crazy.

Here is the decal.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 11, 2008)

msherman said:


> I`ve recently switched over to a decal because.....well, I`m just damn tired of cutting them things out. It takes about 6 hours to cut and inlay them.
> With the amount of guitars I have going, I don`t feel like spending a weeks worth of time cutting them. I still offer the logo inlayed at customers request, but there is an upcharge for it these days.
> 
> I did look into having them laser cut, but the quotes I got were crazy.
> ...



Didn't it used to be slightly bigger ?


----------



## msherman (Mar 11, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Didn't it used to be slightly bigger ?



Nope, same as it ever was. Just looks smaller due to the 8 string headstock.


----------



## msherman (Mar 11, 2008)

After inlaying Andre`s 38 special shells into his guitar, I don`t want to see inlays for a while


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 11, 2008)

msherman said:


> After inlaying Andre`s 38 special shells into his guitar, I don`t want to see inlays for a while



Understandable.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

Just awesome.


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> After inlaying Andre`s 38 special shells into his guitar, I don`t want to see inlays for a while





ladies and gentlemen, he is showing preference, and emotion. HE IS HUMAN AFTERALL!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

Scarpie said:


> ladies and gentlemen, he is showing preference, and emotion. HE IS HUMAN AFTERALL!!!!!



He is just lying to get your sympathy, that way more people will order from him. It's know as the "underdog"-tactic and is a well known strategy amongst cyborgs.


----------



## msherman (Mar 12, 2008)

No, I`m a one man show over here.

I reflect back on a conversation I had with Rick Turner a while back....
The key with us luthiers is to make the task at hand as streamlined, and simple as possible for us. We lose our asses enough as it is in this buisiness.

Until you build your own guitar, you can`t grasp how many proceedures there are involved in building these things.

Jonathan, I`m lying so I can steal all your women


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> No, I`m a one man show over here.
> 
> I reflect back on a conversation I had with Rick Turner a while back....
> The key with us luthiers is to make the task at hand as streamlined, and simple as possible for us. We lose our asses enough as it is in this buisiness.
> ...



You can have my womens if I can have your guitars


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Mar 13, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You can have my womens if I can have your guitars




and mine, too.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 13, 2008)

ill give you my bottle cap collection!


----------



## Crucified (Mar 19, 2008)

it's almost time?


----------



## msherman (Mar 19, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I pulled the tape on the F/B today.
It will be sanded and polished tomorrow.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Ruins (Mar 19, 2008)

it just gets hotter and hotter each time i check 
the neck looks just fucking perfect


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 19, 2008)

How is the backside looking now ? and the sides ?


----------



## msherman (Mar 19, 2008)

Like a guitar
I`ll post pics of it tomorrow when it`s polished


----------



## TaronKeim (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks awesome man, very tasty and natural.

An observation:

I know Maple isn't technically bright, it just has an immediate attack and a full, even frequency response; but with the Ash body and Bubinga top isn't already going to be a pretty articulate, bright and aggressive guitar?

Are you downtuning and planning on using dark pickups?

Just wondering if there is a method here... besides the fact you play an Uberschall, which are quite dark, even with the presence up!

_TJK*


----------



## msherman (Mar 19, 2008)

TaronKeim said:


> Looks awesome man, very tasty and natural.
> 
> An observation:
> 
> ...



Bubinga is a dark sounding wood, besides looking killer, it will take some of the edge off the guitar. The pups outer coils are 10% overwound on this one for fatter low/midrange response. Trust me, this one will sound like a freight train through his Uber


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2008)

msherman said:


> As a matter of fact, I pulled the tape on the F/B today.
> It will be sanded and polished tomorrow.



Success


----------



## Crucified (Mar 19, 2008)

i plan on using a combo of an ubershall with a diezel herbert. vader 4x12 and 2x15 cabs. tubescreamer and an aby switcher. both amp are run together. i'm hoping the guitar with have a lot of attack and bite. i'm playing grindcore and though the style is often thought of as noisy, already with just my ibby rg2228 i strive for note definition. i think this guitar will give that to me. besides my fingers of course. i'll most likely be doing a video review when i get it, then you'll all hear it in action when we record next month. we are doing a short 3 song recording to give out for free on friday with the rg2228


----------



## msherman (Mar 19, 2008)

Alright Jonathan, here is the back


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2008)

Crucified said:


> i plan on using a combo of an ubershall with a diezel herbert. vader 4x12 and 2x15 cabs. tubescreamer and an aby switcher. both amp are run together. i'm hoping the guitar with have a lot of attack and bite. i'm playing grindcore and though the style is often thought of as noisy, already with just my ibby rg2228 i strive for note definition. i think this guitar will give that to me. besides my fingers of course. i'll most likely be doing a video review when i get it, then you'll all hear it in action when we record next month. we are doing a short 3 song recording to give out for free on friday with the rg2228



That sounds awesome man. An Ubershall and Herbert together sounds ridiculous (in a good way).

If you record a cool video of you playing it you should let Mike use it on his website


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 19, 2008)

Godammit, this thread just pushed my GAS over the edge, as soon as summer comes and I get a job for it, I'm so putting in an order for a Shermy. That guitar looks too good


----------



## Crucified (Mar 19, 2008)

i love the way the two interact together. it's a very big full sound and you can hear a difference between the two, even live which is sweet. having only a guitarist and no bass really warrants me being a dumbass with my gear. if i were playing with another guitarist i'd stick with the herbert i think.

if mike will put a video of me playing on his site i'd be more than stoked. i'll make one regardless for you guys and if he/you guys enjoy it, then i'll either make one specifically for him or he can use it as he pleases. 



zimbloth said:


> That sounds awesome man. An Ubershall and Herbert together sounds ridiculous (in a good way).
> 
> If you record a cool video of you playing it you should let Mike use it on his website


----------



## msherman (Mar 19, 2008)

Of course I would use it, Bro!
You have to make some of those Dime faces you do though, to honor my fallen brotha
That last pic you posted up on the "Show your bass" thread so reminds me of Dime


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2008)

Crucified said:


> if mike will put a video of me playing on his site i'd be more than stoked. i'll make one regardless for you guys and if he/you guys enjoy it, then i'll either make one specifically for him or he can use it as he pleases



Well I can't speak for Mike but I know if your video clip sounded good I'd love to put it on the Sherman section of my shop's website. It's up to Mike though.



Crucified said:


> i love the way the two interact together. it's a very big full sound and you can hear a difference between the two, even live which is sweet. having only a guitarist and no bass really warrants me being a dumbass with my gear. if i were playing with another guitarist i'd stick with the herbert i think.
> .



I understand, that setup would be excessive for most, but if you're the only guitarist and have no bass player I think that's killer. I'd like to have a 2 amp 2 cab setup sometime too, but it would require Buddy getting another half-stack too and I don't see that happening anytime soon


----------



## El Caco (Mar 19, 2008)

Simply stunning.


----------



## TaronKeim (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

I'd always thought Bubinga was bright because it was so hard, kind of like Walnut, big tight bottom with big present highs.

Sounds like an awesome combination though!

_TJK*



msherman said:


> Bubinga is a dark sounding wood, besides looking killer, it will take some of the edge off the guitar. The pups outer coils are 10% overwound on this one for fatter low/midrange response. Trust me, this one will sound like a freight train through his Uber



Kick ass setup man, when I was still playing the aggressive stuff I always wanted to do an Uber/VHT setup.

Nice to have some Canadian Grinders out there. Your guitar looks killing.

3 song grind album? 1:50 second time limit?

_TJK*



Crucified said:


> i plan on using a combo of an ubershall with a diezel herbert. vader 4x12 and 2x15 cabs. tubescreamer and an aby switcher. both amp are run together. i'm hoping the guitar with have a lot of attack and bite. i'm playing grindcore and though the style is often thought of as noisy, already with just my ibby rg2228 i strive for note definition. i think this guitar will give that to me. besides my fingers of course. i'll most likely be doing a video review when i get it, then you'll all hear it in action when we record next month. we are doing a short 3 song recording to give out for free on friday with the rg2228


----------



## Crucified (Mar 20, 2008)

it'll be short as hell yeah, we're doing 3 songs to try out the guy that's gonna engineer it and to give away for free before we record the full length. 



TaronKeim said:


> 3 song grind album? 1:50 second time limit?
> 
> _TJK*


----------



## sepherus (Mar 20, 2008)

that guitar is amazing looking. And those aren't even good pics  No offense Mike, i know it isn't your fault. 

I've never had the pleasure of playing through a VHT or a Bogner, so I don't know how they interact, but I know i LOVE the sound of 2 half stacks together when they are different amps. I like to run a bit of clean mixed in some times too. That can sound really really awesome.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 20, 2008)

It looks just amazing


----------



## larry (Mar 20, 2008)

congrats kevin.

i'm going to cry now...


----------



## Trespass (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats too awesome


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 21, 2008)

unbefuckingleavable!


----------



## Blind Faith (Mar 22, 2008)

Holy crap that it beautiful!!!

I think the GAS will soon take over me and take me to the debt side


----------



## larry (Mar 23, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> I'm at the point where I want to get a job almost solely to save up for a Sherman



do it man.
i'm working 2 jobs to save up for a pair of custom 
fanned 9's. 

DO IT. it's hard as hell, but you won't be sorry
in the end.


----------



## msherman (Mar 23, 2008)

All polished up there, Kev









And the F/B








And the back


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 23, 2008)

Mike, I demand that you make that guitar uglier in order for me to accumulate some money over the next few years. 




I mean, holy SHIT. I thought the birdseye didn't go with it at first, but now it's just hot hot hot. Not one thing I'd change.


Is it really that orange in person?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 23, 2008)

Mama mia!

That's gorgeous, Mike


----------



## Crucified (Mar 24, 2008)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 24, 2008)

Did the guitar turn brighter or do you have a new light bulb ?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 24, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## yevetz (Mar 24, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## msherman (Mar 24, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Did the guitar turn brighter or do you have a new light bulb ?



They always get brighter after you cut down the orange peel from spraying, and polish.


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh...my...god...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 24, 2008)

Hotness


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 24, 2008)

msherman said:


> They always get brighter after you cut down the orange peel from spraying, and polish.



Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2008)

Holy Moses Malone! That thing is tempting.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 24, 2008)

damn this guitars gets hotter and hotter with each picture 
FUCK!
:need to control my excitement, need to control my excitement, need to control my excitement, need to control my excitement, need to control my excitement:


----------



## El Caco (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow


----------



## msherman (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## technomancer (Mar 26, 2008)

Damn, that turned out SWEET


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 26, 2008)

msherman said:


>



Now that is sexy!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 26, 2008)

holy marathon that thing is sexy!


----------



## Crucified (Mar 26, 2008)

mike. is. the. man.


----------



## Durero (Mar 26, 2008)

^ 

Gorgeous!


----------



## Decipher (Mar 27, 2008)

msherman said:


>



 I just filled the cup.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 27, 2008)

holy shit mike.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 27, 2008)

Very nice. What are those pickups?


----------



## Crucified (Mar 27, 2008)

they are custom wound by nordstrom. i had mike ask them for a rough lundgren style wind. 



metalfiend666 said:


> Very nice. What are those pickups?


----------



## AVH (Mar 27, 2008)

Now that is truly a thing of beauty. You're a lucky guy Kev.  
And again, stunning work Mike. You have me thinking about making an order now....hmmm...


----------



## msherman (Mar 27, 2008)

And She Lives


----------



## Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

You never cease to impress Mike.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike, I just realized that I would never be able to do your job. 

And I mean ASIDE from the fact that you possess the insanely amazing talent and stuff.

But how.... HOW, would you be able to have a guitar that beautiful in your possession, and just give it up?

I really don't think I'd be able to.

"Fuck you, this one's mine."


----------



## Crucified (Mar 27, 2008)

so rad. 

i can't wait. 

holy shit.


----------



## msherman (Mar 27, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Mike, I just realized that I would never be able to do your job.
> 
> And I mean ASIDE from the fact that you possess the insanely amazing talent and stuff.
> 
> ...



It`s like raising children....."you`re 18 now, get the fuck out of the house"


----------



## yellowv (Mar 27, 2008)

Holy shit that is amazing. Great work Mike.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Crucified (Mar 27, 2008)

except for the most part the kids don't throw you a chunk of change when they bail!



msherman said:


> It`s like raising children....."you`re 18 now, get the fuck out of the house"


----------



## msherman (Mar 27, 2008)

Crucified said:


> except for the most part the kids don't throw you a chunk of change when they bail!




9.8 lbs. of


----------



## Crucified (Mar 27, 2008)

9.8! omg. that thing is going to be sick!


----------



## msherman (Mar 27, 2008)

It has alot of nut to it.
The acoustic circuit sounds phenominal in this one!!!


----------



## Crucified (Mar 27, 2008)

i was looking for a gong but that will have to do! haha


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 27, 2008)

i have found that using the fishman aura acoustic imaging pedal really makes the graphtech sound authentic


----------



## msherman (Mar 27, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> i have found that using the fishman aura acoustic imaging pedal really makes the graphtech sound authentic



If Graphtech would add a 3 band eq. to this system, it would be the cat`s ass


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 27, 2008)

yes it would 

The imaging pedal that i found works the best is the Orchestra Model with the first image


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2008)

Damn that is hot as hell


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2008)

She's a beauty


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2008)

Holy.Crap


----------



## Ruins (Mar 28, 2008)

wow just wow


----------



## swedenuck (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats Kevin, it's almost time to a meeting of the Sherms.


----------



## Crucified (Mar 28, 2008)

for sure dude. hows that model t treating you btw? and when are you moving to the island?



swedenuck said:


> Congrats Kevin, it's almost time to a meeting of the Sherms.


----------



## angus (Mar 28, 2008)

Crucified said:


> they are custom wound by nordstrom. i had mike ask them for a rough lundgren style wind.



Nordstrand, not nordstrom.

Mike, give me a call please. If his pickups are in...


----------



## Crucified (Mar 28, 2008)

good call, i fail at knowledge retention.


beep boop beep.... marijuana affects the memory.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Crucified is the done 8 string beauty going to be sent to you yet??? would you do us a clip for its tone and versatility !! hehe


----------



## msherman (Apr 4, 2008)

As a matter of fact, DHL is en route to pick this bad boy up ATM


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2008)

[action=Chris]makes for Mike's house to intercept[/action]


----------



## hanachanmaru (Apr 4, 2008)

msherman said:


> As a matter of fact, DHL is en route to pick this bad boy up ATM



Mr Mike Sherman !!!! your one intense builder i would be coming my way soon !!!! stay tune please


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]makes for Mike's house to intercept[/action]



Oooh! brimg me! I want that thing too!  

That thing smokes the Ibby 8 by a long shot. One of the coolest gutiars with ANY number of strings I've ever played.


----------



## msherman (Apr 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> Oooh! brimg me! I want that thing too!
> 
> That thing smokes the Ibby 8 by a long shot. One of the coolest gutiars with ANY number of strings I've ever played.



Would you give up your strat to Chris for it?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 4, 2008)

wow dude i just read this thread for the first time right from post one to now and it's a fucking epic story complete with one fucking hell of a sexy guitar.

mike when i need to get an 8 done my business goes squarely to you my friend, amazing work, fucking artisan.


----------



## msherman (Apr 4, 2008)

Kev, Check your email.

FYI, there is a 666 in your tracking #


----------



## Crucified (Apr 4, 2008)

hah, it's because i'm so brutally satanic! 

we're going to have to finish talks on another guitar once i get this one. i just wanna see how i like the wood combos.


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 14, 2008)

so has it arrive yet?


----------

